# Motion Control nach Crashs



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Ich schreibe gerade an meiner Bachelorarbeit und habe bei einem Aspekt eine Herausforderung zu nehmen, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht zu lösen weiß. Ich muss sagen, ich studiere Produktionstechnik, also habe ich nicht sehr viel Grundwissen zu dem Thema.

Ich möchte ein Konzept zur Optimierung einer Anlage erstellen. Ein Aspekt ist die Antriebstechnik.
Es handelt sich um einen 2-Achs-Antrieb mit permanent erregtem Synchronmotor mit Resolver. Bei Crashs kommt es vor, dass trotz des Abfahrens der Referenzsensoren (Induktiv) am Notüberlauf der jeweiligen Achse die Werte nicht mehr stimmen. 
Wo kommt die Änderung nach dem Crash zustande? Am Antriebsriemen? Am Motor? An der Kupplung?
Wieso kommt nach dem referieren dennoch eine Differenz auf? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Ich habe das nur von den Maschinenbedienern gehört. Und wenn es möglich ist, wofür gibt es dann den Referenzpunkt? Nur um nach dem Ausschalten wieder Bezug zu nehmen? Müsste nicht dann der Referenzsensor den Nullpunkt festlegen?

Kann man da Softwaretechnisch was optimieren? Also sodass z.B. der Greifer durch entsprechendes hin und herfahren an der Achse einen genaueren Punkt erreicht? 
Oder Hardwaretechnisch durch weitere Sensoren ohne hohen Kostenaufwand.

Vielen fragen und ich hoffe auf einpaar hilfreiche Tipps. Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sailor (7 März 2011)

Hi,
bei manchen Servoachsen ist der Resolver genullt. Bin zwar auch kein Motorspezialist, aber soviel ich weiss, müssen diese Servo's bei einer Crash, der mechanisch die Rotorlage zur Resolverlage verschiebt, neu genullt werden. Ist durch die Art der Lageerfassung gegeben (SSI-Geber, glaub ich). Würde mal bei SEW-Hotline nachfragen für nähere Info.
Die Verschiebung am Referenzpunkt ergibt sich dann, weil wahrscheinlich die Achse auf den Nullimpuls des Resolvers referenziert wird. 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich schreibe gerade an meiner Bachelorarbeit und habe bei einem Aspekt eine Herausforderung zu nehmen, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht zu lösen weiß. Ich muss sagen, ich studiere Produktionstechnik, also habe ich nicht sehr viel Grundwissen zu dem Thema.
> 
> Ich möchte ein Konzept zur Optimierung einer Anlage erstellen. Ein Aspekt ist die Antriebstechnik.
> ...



Jetzt habe ich gerade meine Glaskugel poliert, doch leider keine Informationen gefunden um welche Art von Antrieben es sich handelt.

Wenn du bereit bist zu schreiben welche Art von Achsen verbaut sind, kann man ggF dir Tipps geben wo das Problem nach einem Crash herkommt.



bike


P.S: Crash ist ein blöder Begriff ich nenne es Kollision


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

1. Ohne jetzt genau deine verbauten Komponenten zu kennen ist es schwer etwas zu sagen.(siehe bikes Glaskugel)
2. Worauf stützen sich die Aussagen der Maschinenbediener?
3. Was wird getan, wenn nach Aussage der Maschinenbediener der Referenzpunkt verstellt ist um die Maschine wieder korrekt zu refferenzieren?

Thomas


----------



## zotos (7 März 2011)

Ich würde mal untersuchen wie die Referenzfahrt aussieht.

Welche Geschwindigkeit wird dabei gefahren?
Geht die Referenzierung direkt über den Regler oder ist der Sensor vielleicht über die SPS geschleift?
Was für ein verfahren wird denn angewendet, einfach drauf auf den Ini oder Ini anfahren und den Flankenwechsel auf beim wieder verlassen?


----------



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

Danke für die zügige Antwort.

@ Sailor
Die Verschiebung am Referenzpunkt ergibt sich dann, weil wahrscheinlich die Achse auf den Nullimpuls des Resolvers referenziert wird. 
--> Also du meinst durch das Verschieben der Rotorposition des Servomotors zur Resolverlage kann der alte Wert nicht erreicht werden? Müsste der Nullimpuls nicht vom Referenzsensor kommen? Dann wäre er doch immer an der selben Stelle?

@ Bike
Also es sind 2 Achsen mit Zahnriemenantrieben (soweit ich weiß) beide linear.
Sozusagen in X und Z Richtung. Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> @ Bike
> Also es sind 2 Achsen mit Zahnriemenantrieben (soweit ich weiß) beide linear.
> Sozusagen in X und Z Richtung. Hoffe das hilft weiter.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Nicht wirklich.
Wenn die Mechanik der Achse nicht beschädigt wurde bei der Kollision, dann wird nach der Referenzfahrt wieder der Nullpunkt stimmen.
Wenn die Mechanik verbogen wurde, muss diese nachgerichtet werden und dann funktioniert auch wieder Referenzfahren.

Wie wird Referenz gefahren? 
Welche Achsen sind verbaust?
Was wird gemacht um den Fehler beheben, wenn es eine Kollision gab?

Es tut mir leid, ohne Informationen die auch schon sehr genau nachgefragt wurden wird das nichts mit einer Lösung.


bike


----------



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

@ ThomasS5

zu 2. Auch die Elektriker sind dieser Meinung. Leider habe ich mit eigenen Augen keine Kollisionen gesehen.
zu 3. Die Maschinenbediener teachen alle Werte manuell neu.

@ Zotos
Danke, werde ich näher unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

also du rätst hier mit uns munter rum. Besorg dir erstmal Infos zum mech. Aufbau der Anlage, wo/wie sind Motor Resolver und die restliche Mechanik verbunden, von welchen Herstellern sind die Komponenten? Was wird im Fehlerfall getan um es wieder zu richten?
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> @ ThomasS5
> 
> zu 2. Auch die Elektriker sind dieser Meinung. Leider habe ich mit eigenen Augen keine Kollisionen gesehen.
> zu 3. Die Maschinenbediener teachen alle Werte manuell neu.
> ...



da verbiegt/verstellt  sich scheinbar mechanich wirklich ewas nach dem Referenzinibetätiger ->
dann sollte der Ini zur Referenzierung mit der Greiferspitze betätigt werden um die mech. Verbigung rauszubekommen.

eventuell 3xlangsam über INI fahren, Achswerte bei steigender und Fallender Flanke merken und daraus einen genauen Mittelwert errechnen.

Thomas


----------



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

@bike und ThomasS5

Okay. Ich sammel erstmal weiter Infos zu:

1. Aufbau der Mechanik, also vorallem welche Achsen verbaut sind (auch Hersteller etc.)

2. Ablauf der Referenzfahrt

Und dann meld ich mich nochmal. Danke soweit erstmal

Schönen Abend


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> also du rätst hier mit uns munter rum. Besorg dir erstmal Infos zum mech. Aufbau der Anlage, wo/wie sind Motor Resolver und die restliche Mechanik verbunden, von welchen Herstellern sind die Komponenten? Was wird im Fehlerfall getan um es wieder zu richten?
> Thomas



So scheint es zu sein.

Kristall ist schön, als Weinglas, doch wenn es als Kugel nicht hilft?
Dann wird im Forum herum geschrieben, ohne Substanz, leider.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> So scheint es zu sein.
> 
> Kristall ist schön, als Weinglas,
> 
> bike



gute Idee

Thomas


----------



## Senator42 (7 März 2011)

um wieviel ist die position nach dem crash falsch. vielleicht (rumraten) ist er über den zahnriemen gehüpft. mess mal die differenz von zahn zu zahn.

die bediener teachen dauernd? warum?

referenzpunkt geht verloren wenn:


geberkabel einen bruch o. wackelkontakt hat o. gezogen wird
spannungsausfall
am beginn einer referenzierung
die referenzpunktfahrt geht üblicherweise so (all das macht der antriebsregler):


fahren zum refschalter/bero - schnell
fahren in die andere richtung (ggf. in die selbe) - langsam
verlassen des bero
weiterfahren bis die 0-marke vom geben kommt. da den werte 0 nehmen.
ggf. offset addieren
ggf. zu einem weiteren offset fahren
das alles steht sicher auch in der doku des antriebsreglers

schon mal auf die idee gekommen den crash zu vermeiden?

alaf


----------



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

nochmal Ich. Ist mit mechanischer Verschiebung das Spiel an Schrauben etc gemeint? Das gibt es sicher. Falls sich der Greiferarm verbiegt, werden einpaar Schrauben gelöst und mittels einer Wasserwaage mechanisch neu gerichtet.

@bike
Wenn ich deine Glaskugel zu Hause hätte, würde ich nicht munter hier rum schreiben sondern diese Fragen. Leider weiss ich es nicht besser, deshalb bin ich hier. Die Substanz kommt mit der Zeit...aber vom Himmel fällt sie nicht.

Also ich arbeite dran. Soweit viele Grüße


----------



## HongKong Silva (7 März 2011)

@ Senator42
Das mit dem Zahnriemen ist ein guter Tipp. Danke. Aber auch wenn der Riemen umspringt, müsse doch das referieren wieder die richtigen Werte bringen oder?

Die Bediener teachen bestimmte Werte neu, da es Maschinenkonstanten sind, die dann nicht mehr stimmen. z.B. X-Achsen Werte.

Crashs vermeiden ist die nächste Baustelle. Die optischen Sensoren sehen die Teile mal, und mal nicht, wegen der Reflexion. Daher ist das etwas schwierig. Und natürlich durch menschliche Fehler. 

Werde mal in der Doku des Reglers nachschauen.

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> referenzpunkt geht verloren wenn:
> 
> 
> geberkabel einen bruch o. wackelkontakt hat o. gezogen wird
> ...



Der Punkt wird noch da sein (ich hab ihn nicht), aber die Lage des Greifers zum Welt/Anlagen- Nullpunkts hat sich verändert. -> Umgangssprachlich, die Referenz ging verloren.



Senator42 schrieb:


> die referenzpunktfahrt geht üblicherweise so (all das macht der antriebsregler):
> 
> 
> fahren zum refschalter/bero - schnell
> ...



Das muß nicht unbedingt der Antriebsregler selbständig tun, sondern kann auch von einer übergeordneten Inteligenz gesteuert werden, ähnlich meiner Ausführung oben.

Das ganze hängt aber auch wesentlich von den eingesetzten Komponenten und dem Erbauer der Anlage ab.

Bestimmt wurde schon an die Vermeidung der Kollision gedacht, aber hier geht es um den Grund und die Beseitigung der Auswirkungen.



			
				HongKong Silva schrieb:
			
		

> @bike
> Wenn ich deine Glaskugel zu Hause hätte, würde ich nicht munter hier rum schreiben sondern diese Fragen. Leider weiss ich es nicht besser, deshalb bin ich hier. Die Substanz kommt mit der Zeit...aber vom Himmel fällt sie nicht.



Da es deine Bachelor-Arbeit werden soll, solltest du auch wissen wie man an eine solche Sache herangeht.
1. Vermutungen anstellen
2. Fakten Sammeln 
;-)

Thomas


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 März 2011)

Ist die Differenz bei dem "Versatz" immer gleich groß? Also einmal in +, das andere Mal in - Richtung?

In diesem Fall wäre es wahrscheinlich, dass die Referenzfahrt mit Referenzsensor und Nullimpuls des Gebers parametriert wurde. Kommen die Flanke vom Referenzsensor und der Nullimpuls vom Geber fast gleichzeitig, ist nicht sichergestellt, dass der Nullimpuls vom Geber immer sofort erkannt wird. Dann dreht der Motor noch eine Geberumdrehung weiter bis zum nächsten Nullimpuls. Somit würde die Referenzposition um einen festen Wert springen, und zwar genau eine Geberumdrehung.

Abhilfe: Den Geber um 180° verdrehen. Manche Servoregler haben auch einen Parameter um den Nullimpuls für einen Bereich auszublenden.


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Der Punkt wird noch da sein (ich hab ihn nicht),




Aber ich auch nicht. 

Komisch, als wir studiert haben wurde uns erklärt zuerst schauen, fragen und verstehen, dann entscheiden.
Gut, es gab kein Netz, doch erst wenn lokal alles einigermaßen abgeklärt und verstanden wurde, kann man andere um einen Rat fragen.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich auch nicht.
> 
> Komisch, als wir studiert haben wurde uns erklärt zuerst schauen, fragen und verstehen, dann entscheiden.
> Gut, es gab kein Netz, doch erst wenn lokal alles einigermaßen abgeklärt und verstanden wurde, kann man andere um einen Rat fragen.
> ...



Genau das versuchen wir unseren Lehrlingen auch beizubringen. Aber das ist ein schwerer Weg. 

Thomas


----------



## Senator42 (7 März 2011)

*geber-0*

auch wenn die referenz immer noch verloren geht:



HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Die optischen Sensoren sehen die Teile mal, und mal nicht, wegen der Reflexion.


hatte ich auch mal. 
die lichtschranke wurde soweit verdeckt dass nur noch 1mm schlitz übrig war. war nutzlos. 
dann wurde die lichtschranke mit dem sender so montiert daß die lichtschranke nicht mehr zu 0 Grad  zum produkt schaut. damit wurde es besser.

ach, geht eigentlich der referenzpunkt verloren (Sync ist nicht mehr da) oder stimmt nur die mechanik nicht mehr, durch das verbiegen?
stimmte alles wieder, wenn referenziert wird?

und noch was:
wenn der referenzpunktschalter verlassen wird, dann sollte die *geber-null-marke* etwa nach 1/2 Umdrehungen vom resolver kommen.
denn wenn die geber-null-marke mit ref-ende zusammenkommt könntest du eine ganze resolverumdrehung falsch liegen.


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

Die Lage Geber zu Refpunkt wird nicht gleich bleiben, wenn sich die Mechanik verschiebt/verbiegt. Somit müsstest du (einen entsprechenden Geber vorausgesetzt) die Verbindung des Gebers zur Mechanik lösen und ihn dann entsprechend positionieren. Ein Resolver sollte eigendlich die absolute Position des Motors wiedergeben und der Übergeordneten Inteligenz wie Umrichter oder Steuerung zur verfügung stellen. Wie diese dann daraus den Nullpunkt macht steht bestimmt im HB des Herstellers.
Um dem ganzen hier wirklich etwas Leben einzuhauchen müssten wir wirklich erstmal die Komponenten kennen.

Thomas


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> @ Senator42
> Das mit dem Zahnriemen ist ein guter Tipp. Danke. Aber auch wenn der Riemen umspringt, müsse doch das referieren wieder die richtigen Werte bringen oder?



Ja.




HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Die Bediener teachen bestimmte Werte neu, da es Maschinenkonstanten sind, die dann nicht mehr stimmen. z.B. X-Achsen Werte.
> 
> Crashs vermeiden ist die nächste Baustelle. Die optischen Sensoren sehen die Teile mal, und mal nicht, wegen der Reflexion. Daher ist das etwas schwierig. Und natürlich durch menschliche Fehler.
> 
> ...



Handelt es sich um einen Robi?
Wenn ja mit wie vielen Freiheiten? 
Was hat das Ding für Achsen und Handlingteile?
Welche Teile werden damit gehandelt?
Wie werden diese erkannt?
Was für Sensorik wird verwendet?


Als Bachelorarbeit würde ich denken du sammelst die notwendigen und auch nicht unmittelbar notwendigen Informationen.
Dann versuchst du für dich das System zu verstehen.
Im Anschluss klärst du mit den Bedienern die Probleme bei der Bedienung und / oder Störung. 
Dann gibt es noch Instandhalter, die zu dem Thema viel Input geben können.
Mit diesem Wissen suchst du eine Lösung um Stillstand zu vermeiden bzw die Zeiten zu verringern.
Dann kommen dir bestimmt Fragen nach der Technik und dann werden dir hier viele helfen.


bike

P.S: Mist ich will endlich ein schnelles Netz, Thomas war schneller ;-)


----------



## HongKong Silva (14 März 2011)

Ich habe die Komponenten nun zusammen.

-permanenterregter AC Servomotor von Baldor (BSM-80-A275AA). Sollte der Motor den Geist aufgeben, werden sie durch Festo Motoren MTR-AC-100-35-AA ersetzt.

-Planetengetriebe von Neugart PL90-03  43265-010-02

-Festo Linearachse mit Zahnriemen in X Richtung, Festo Linearachse mit Spindelantrieb in Z-Richtung
http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/13134.htm

-Servoregler ARS 310/5 von Metronix
Digitaler Antriebsregler SEC-AC 

-Sensor Induktiv von Balluff BNS 519-99-R11
Positionsschalter Balluff BES 516-325-S4-C

-Kupplung 8-Fach IPF (VK000007)


----------



## thomass5 (15 März 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Infos über die eingesetzten Komponenten. Die Motor/Resolver/Antriebsreglereinheit weiß absolut wo sie steht und wird über einen Eingang am Antriebsregler refferenziert. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie weit der Betätiger des Sensors am Ende deiner Kinematik sitzt. Alles was danach ist und sich verformt/verstellt wird so nicht berücksichtigt. Da die Konstruktion nur 2 Linearachsen aufweist, würde sich eine Betätigung mit dem TOOL  anbieten. Somit wäre die mechan. Verformung komplet berücksichtigt. Eine Präzisierung der Referenzfahrt wäre durch mehrmaliges langsames Überfahren des Sensors mit Speicherung der pos. und neg. Flanke des Sensors mit den dazugehörigen (plausiblen)Wegpunkten und einer anschl. Refferenzierung auf den Mittelpunkt möglich.

Thomas

PS: @ bike: ich hab nur UMTS ;-)


----------



## HongKong Silva (16 März 2011)

Ich habe zu Danken!



> Die Motor/Resolver/Antriebsreglereinheit weiß absolut wo sie steht und wird über einen Eingang am Antriebsregler refferenziert"



Kannst du mir das genauer erklären? Also welche Schlüsse konntest du nun aus den Infos über die Komponenten ziehen. Ich war in der Bib letztens, so spezielle Infos sind kaum zu finden. Wenn überhaupt wird erklärt was ein Resolver ist. Gibt es da Literatur zu?



> wie weit der Betätiger des Sensors am Ende deiner Kinematik sitzt. Alles was danach ist und sich verformt/verstellt wird so nicht berücksichtigt. Da die Konstruktion nur 2 Linearachsen aufweist, würde sich eine Betätigung mit dem TOOL anbieten. Somit wäre die mechan. Verformung komplet berücksichtigt.



Der Sensor sitzt ca. 100mm vom Endschalter entfernt. Also ganz weit aussen. Tool ist ein Werkzeug, welches ich in die Greiferbacke einspanne und über eine bestimmte Position fahre um die Differenz zu erkennen? Was mach ich dann?

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (18 März 2011)

Der Geber(Resolver) auf dem Motor sagt dem Antriebsregler wie der Motor gerade steht(absolut). Am Antriebsregler ist ein Eingang, welcher diesem mitteilt, in genau dieser Position wo ich jetzt bin und geschalten habe ist meine Referenz. 

zu deinem Literaturproblem: Allgemeine Bücher wirst du schweer finden. Schau in die HB der Hersteller(hier Festo). Da werden die speziellen Eigenschaften gut erklärt. 

Ob der Sensor näher oder weiter vom Endschalter entfernt ist ist egal. Was ich meine ist, dein Greifer ist das (letzte,am weitesten vom Festpunkt entfernte) Teil, auf welches es ankommt. Wenn du mit ihm den Ref.-Punkt Sensor der jeweiligen Achse betätigst (vorausgesetzt sie verfahren rechtwinklig zueinander) hast du den jeweiligen Versatz eleminiert. Du hast keinen mech. Arm mehr, dessen Verformung nicht vom Schalter erfasst wurde. Die genauen mech. Gegebenheiten deiner Maschine musst du aber berücksichtigen und in die Überlegungen einbeziehen.

Thomas


----------



## HongKong Silva (25 März 2011)

@ Thomas

Den mechanische Versatz in Y-Richtung kann ich mit dem Tool garnicht erfassen. Das ist ein Problem.

Ich habe nochmal mit einem Spezialisten gesprochen, anscheindend verschiebt sich doch was am Antrieb. Es kommt wohl vor, dass trotz referierens der ursprüngliche Punkt nicht mehr erreicht wird. Aber was da genau passiert konnte er auch nicht sagen. 

Ob ich da was im Mode des Positioniermoduls IP266 ändern kann? Habe im Handbuch geschaut, es gibt duzende Modi.

Gruß


----------



## HongKong Silva (28 April 2011)

Heute habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie nach einer Kollision die X-Achse nicht dieselbe Position erreicht hat. Trotz mechanischem Richten mit einer Wasserwaage. 
Ob da was an den Betriebsarten des IP266 Positioniermoduls zu machen ist? 
Oder was passiert da? Kann einer helfen?


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie nach einer Kollision die X-Achse nicht dieselbe Position erreicht hat. Trotz mechanischem Richten mit einer Wasserwaage.
> Ob da was an den Betriebsarten des IP266 Positioniermoduls zu machen ist?
> Oder was passiert da? Kann einer helfen?



Rutscht da was in der Mechanik durch?
(Eine Markierung wirkt Wunder)

Antriebsriemen, Klemmungen...


----------



## bike (29 April 2011)

HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie nach einer Kollision die X-Achse nicht dieselbe Position erreicht hat. Trotz mechanischem Richten mit einer Wasserwaage.
> Ob da was an den Betriebsarten des IP266 Positioniermoduls zu machen ist?
> Oder was passiert da? Kann einer helfen?



Du hast doch selbst den Verdacht schon geäußert:



HongKong Silva schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal mit einem Spezialisten gesprochen, anscheindend  verschiebt sich doch was am Antrieb. Es kommt wohl vor, dass trotz  referierens der ursprüngliche Punkt nicht mehr erreicht wird. Aber was  da genau passiert konnte er auch nicht sagen.




Hast du überprüft, ob der Antrieb und die nachfolgenden Komponenten fest sind bzw wo sich diese verschieben?


bike


----------



## Verpolt (29 April 2011)

Hallo,

Mich macht das etwas stutzig.

Das Problem hat er seit fast einem Monat. die Produktion läuft ja offensichtlich weiter.
Sollte der Geber einen "falschen" Kommutierungsoffset haben (seit dem ersten Crash), dann wäre doch täglich ein Problem vorhanden.

Es müßte doch nach einem Crash nachvollziebar sein, wo sich der Versatz eingeschlichen hat. z.B den Motor zurück zum Ref-Punkt schieben--->Ist dort wieder der gleiche Positionswert, dann liegts wohl eher an der Mechanik.



Ich hatte an einer Anlage mal ein ähnliches "Phänomen".

Am Ende war es tatsächlich eine mechanische Verschiebung an einer Klemmung IM Getriebe des Antriebs. Nach einer erneuten Referenzierung war dies logischerweise wieder ausgebügelt.


----------

